# My Last For 2012



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

This arrived today, just in time for Xmas day. With a big thanks to my good friend Chris in Atlanta, without whose help it would have never left the US.










LeGant was a brand of the Montgomery Ward department store and mail order company. Made in 1973 it runs a Seiko 3302A movement which is only accessible through the crystal and has the crown between 2 & 3. The sellers photos made it look like poor chrome but it's actually the gold toned sister of one of the LeGants on Paul's site.

It came with what, judging by the fine gold colour match, could well be the original bracelet, a gold filled Flex-Let.










1951 advert

There's an identical NOS bracelet, on fleabay the moment with a Buy it Now price of $125, which makes me EXTREMELY happy with the very low price we got the watch for!


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi very nice find .all the best woody77.


----------



## Oliverb (Sep 3, 2012)

Great find! I sure do remember the LeGant name. Our family shopped a lot at Monkey Wards, including from the catalog. I bought a beautiful and cheap Arnex pocket watch from Wards that I still have.


----------

